# Stereo Mix



## Michi-K (3. November 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe ein problem mit meiner Soundkarte oder mit meinem Treibern der Soundkarte (sorry, ist mein erster Beitrag ich hoffe, dass das der richtige Theard ist  ): Letztens stand in der Computerbild eine anleitung, wie man Shoutcast in Winamp richtig einstellt. Unter anderem kam da auch, dass man unter die Aufnahmesteuerung (systemsteuerung --> Sounds und Audiogeräte ---> Registerkarte Audio ---> "Lautstärte" bei Soundaufnahme) gehen sollte und da unter optionen ---> eigenschaften unter "Folgende Lautstärgeregler anzeigen" einen Haken bei "Stereo Mix" machen sollte. "Stereo Mix" steht da bei mir aber nirgendwo. Es steht nur "Analog Mix", aber damit funktioniert es nicht  . Kann mir einer helfen und/oder mir sagen, woran das liegt (sondkarte? treiber?)?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Michi-K


----------

